# Black Mountains tunnels and stuff



## Clint Iguana (Oct 1, 2010)

just found this interesting website, Black Mountains

photographs of abandoned tunnels, abandoned industry and much more

wenvoe tunnel >>>>>


----------



## toggle (Oct 1, 2010)

very cool. 

wish i could still get underground more places round here


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2010)

There's some massive abandoned railway tunnels in south Wales. The Rhondda Tunnel to Blaengtnfi was 3,443*yards (3,148 m) long, making it the longest railway tunnel in Wales, and the seventh longest in the United Kingdom. Sadly, now closed.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 2, 2010)

theres a tunnel from the viaduct next to the now closed Pontsarn Inn, outside Merthyr - I walked through there once, its blocked off now.

You can still see the 'pepperpot' ventilation shafts in by the Brecon Mountain railway. South wales is like a bloody swiss cheese.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 5, 2010)

The old man was telling me about the train line and the tunnel up at Wenvoe.  he reckons they should re-open it with cars going through it as a relief road.  He's mad my dad.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> The old man was telling me about the train line and the tunnel up at Wenvoe.  he reckons they should re-open it with cars going through it as a relief road.  He's mad my dad.


 
During the war the Royal train used to park up in Wenvoe for the king to kip.

The one end is blocked off now and is just by the first bridge over the concrete link road after Culverhouse X. The other end is still accessible, if you can climb fences and is just off the wenvoe quarry road.


----------



## softybabe (Oct 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> just found this interesting website, Black Mountains
> 
> photographs of abandoned tunnels, abandoned industry and much more
> 
> wenvoe tunnel >>>>>


 
looks nice.......I'd love to explore but not sure how I'll feel in caves and tunnels


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> During the war the Royal train used to park up in Wenvoe for the king to kip.
> 
> The one end is blocked off now and is just by the first bridge over the concrete link road after Culverhouse X. The other end is still accessible, if you can climb fences and is just off the wenvoe quarry road.


 
I can see a drunken session in the Wenvoe coming on, followed by ripped jeans and muddy faces.


----------



## badlands (Oct 7, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I can see a drunken session in the Wenvoe coming on, followed by ripped jeans and muddy faces.



Does my unofficial locations manager fancy a little venture up there?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I can see a drunken session in the Wenvoe coming on, followed by ripped jeans and muddy faces.


 


badlands said:


> Does my unofficial locations manager fancy a little venture up there?


 
I know the guy who's yard is immediately above the tunnel entrance at the Wenvoe end and ask him the feasability of getting in these days. I think you need wadres as i seem to recall reading that its flooded.

http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/gallery/wenvoe.html  Reading that I think it might be better to visit during the summer!


----------



## badlands (Oct 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> I know the guy who's yard is immediately above the tunnel entrance at the Wenvoe end and ask him the feasability of getting in these days. I think you need wadres as i seem to recall reading that its flooded.
> 
> http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/gallery/wenvoe.html  Reading that I think it might be better to visit during the summer!



thinking of filming in Dec

maybe not, seeing that


or,

I don't employ anyone under 4ft


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

badlands said:


> thinking of filming in Dec
> 
> maybe not, seeing that
> 
> ...


 
I didnt realise you actually need a tunnel for a location. PM me and I have a few others up my sleeve I've been looking at, let me know what you need.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 7, 2010)

badlands said:


> thinking of filming in Dec
> 
> maybe not, seeing that
> 
> ...


 
Ryan O is under 4ft, dude!  

I'm well up for some capers.  Tunnels, ho!

Time to call in the contacts, 1927...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2010)

any good for a rave up?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 9, 2010)

As long as you don't mind raving in waders, squire!


----------

